# Specialized Transition for sale



## flymarines (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 2007 Specialized Transition Expert for sale. This thing is in mint condition, and has only been ridden a few times. I live in Pensacola, Fl. I am asking $2,000 for it and it comes with eggbeaters. PM me if interested. Below is a link to the bike on the Specialized web site.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=22296


----------

